# You, Me and the Apocalypse



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Since this is a UK import, the guide data is showing originalAirdate: 2015-09-30. I had to change my 1P to record New & repeats.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

bicker said:


> Since this is a UK import, the guide data is showing originalAirdate: 2015-09-30. I had to change my 1P to record New & repeats.


Thanks.

And the 1P I made awhile back was titled (from the TiVo search) "You, Me & the Apocalypse" and had zero in upcoming.

Did a new search and found it listed as "You, Me and the Apocalypse" - and now have recordings scheduled. The change from the "&" to "and" was their typo, not mine. Never seen that before.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

By the way, if you're the type to skip opening credits, you might want to pass on skipping them for this show. The last part (inside the bunker) is different in each episode, in ways that reflect what is going on.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for pointing this out. Both entries are still found in search results and create distinct One Passes, with no upcoming for "&". KMTTG shows different collection IDs and subscription IDs for the two One Passes, for what that's worth.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> By the way, if you're the type to skip opening credits, you might want to pass on skipping them for this show. The last part (inside the bunker) is different in each episode, in ways that reflect what is going on.


Thanks for that heads up, Rob. I will usually watch the opening credits one time, then FF through it after that.

I checked my SP and I guess that when I set it (memory sucks) I must have noticed something was up because I see that I manually scheduled the two episodes that are on deck. I hate when they do that.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Almost missed it. I did not notice "& vs And" and the Not New problem until I saw TiVo Top Pick Today. I knew I had made a onepass but did not remember seeing it in todo. 2 strikes...


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

I only see the "and" when I do a search. No & version. 
One pass doesn't work. 

The guide has "and" in it. 

Don't understand where the & is seen by others?

Mayb my Comcast guide I go is different?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't see the "&" version anymore either. I presume Tribune Media has fixed it. Glitches like this often get fixed as the air date approaches, in my experience.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

ej42137 said:


> I don't see the "&" version anymore either. I presume Tribune Media has fixed it. Glitches like this often get fixed as the air date approaches, in my experience.


Does the one pass work now?


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

philt56 said:


> Does the one pass work now?


As I said, I created two One Passes, one for each entry the search turned up. The one with "and" worked, so I deleted the one with "&". Since the one with "&" had an invalid series ID, I suspect it would still continue to fail but I have no way to verify that supposition. The one with "and" continues to work and is scheduled to record "An Erotic Odyssey" on 04-Feb-2016.


----------

